# Weekly Competition 2019-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U F U R2 U R2
*2. *R F' R U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *U F2 U F' R F2 U2 R2
*4. *U R U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U
*5. *U R2 F R' U F2 U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' U' L2 U' B' U B2 R U2 F2
*2. *R2 U R F' R F R2 L' F B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 U2
*3. *D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' U B2 L R' F2 L' F2
*4. *B' F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F
*5. *F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 D R' F2 U B' D' L2 F2 L' F' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' U' F L2 Uw' Fw2 U Rw' R2 U2 B Fw' F2 U F L' Rw R2 Uw Rw' Uw' U2 Fw2 F L Uw2 L Rw' Fw U2 B D2 U2 B' R Fw Uw2 U2 L Uw
*2. *Rw D L2 Uw L2 Fw' F U Rw2 R' Fw' D R2 D' L' U2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 Rw B' R U' B' Fw2 F Uw R' B Fw' F2 D B2 Fw D2 F' R2 F'
*3. *L' Rw' D' F' Uw' B' L F2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw' F' Rw' F' L2 Rw B2 Fw' D Uw B Fw2 Rw2 R' D Rw2 R2 B U L2 Fw2 F' R' U Fw2 F2 Rw F' D'
*4. *F L D U2 L2 D' R' B Fw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw F2 L' Rw2 Uw' L R2 D' Uw' U2 F U' B F L2 R' Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 F' D' U' Fw D2 Rw' Fw'
*5. *D' U2 Rw D Uw' F D B2 Uw' B2 Fw Rw' F' D' Rw' U F' R2 Uw2 R Uw2 U2 Fw L B' Fw F' D L2 R2 F2 D' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw Rw' B R2 D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' F R2 Uw L D U L2 Lw' R2 D Lw R B2 D2 Dw B2 L2 U2 Lw Rw2 D' F' R B' Bw Lw' F R2 Bw2 U2 Rw' Bw2 D Fw' Dw Lw B' Fw Dw2 Bw' L' Fw F Lw R2 Bw2 Dw' U2 B2 F' Uw R' U Lw2 R2 Fw2 F Dw2 Bw
*2. *L' F' U2 F' L2 Lw' Rw R D' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Dw U B2 Uw' Rw2 R' U2 B2 R D2 Bw2 Fw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2 L Lw' U B2 Rw D2 L Rw' R' D' R2 U2 L' B Dw2 Fw R2 Dw' Uw Fw Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw L2 D2 Uw Bw' Uw' U' L Bw
*3. *D' Dw' B2 Lw' Bw Uw' U Rw D Bw Fw' F' L2 Bw Uw' B' Bw Fw2 F Lw' Dw' Bw2 F' R B' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw B Uw Bw2 F2 Lw' B' F' D2 L' D Dw' L U' B2 Fw' D2 U' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw Uw' L2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 D Dw Rw Fw
*4. *Lw' Fw' L' Rw2 Dw F L Dw' L' Fw Rw2 F' L' F D2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw Uw B2 D2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw' U' Bw' F2 D Lw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 R Uw2 R' B' Fw2 L Rw2 U2 Rw2 Dw F D' Dw Rw2 D2 R' Uw R' Fw2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2
*5. *Uw2 Fw' U B2 L D Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw2 U Rw D2 Dw B2 Bw2 Lw' U Rw2 F Rw' Bw' D Uw U' B' Bw2 R D Lw2 F2 D' Uw F' Uw Lw' Dw Uw U F2 Rw D2 Bw2 D' U Lw' Fw Dw Rw Uw Fw' Lw2 U Rw' Dw' Bw' U2 R Uw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' U2 L' 3U' 2R 2D' 2F' 2U2 U' F2 D 2D' L' 2L' 2R2 D' F' 2D2 2F' D' F2 2D2 F' 2U' F' D 2L 2F' 2R' B2 2B2 2F' 2D U' 2B' 2D 3U' L2 D 3R 2B2 3U' 2R D' F D 3U2 F2 2D 2L2 B 3F 2U2 U' L2 2D2 2L2 3U2 3F2 D' 3F' 2R' D L 2L 3R' B F2 L2 2L'
*2. *2D U 2B' 3F' 3R 2U B' F' 2U2 2F2 2D 3F2 R2 B U' F' 2D2 2U2 2R2 R2 D 2D2 2B 3F F 2R2 B 2F' F 2D2 3F2 F2 2L2 2R B2 2F' 3U2 3R2 2F' R 2U2 2B' 2F F2 L2 2R R' D2 R 2U' 3F' F D F D 2D2 3U' U2 2L 3U' B' U' L' 2L 3U 3R2 2U2 3F' 3R' 2D
*3. *3F 2F' 2L2 B2 2D L' 2F 2U2 3R 2F' F 2D' L 2B' 2R' 2U2 L' 2B2 2F2 F2 D2 2F L' R' B 2D2 3F 3U' 2U' U2 2B' 3F2 3U 3R' 2B U 3R' U' L' U2 R 2D R 3F 2R2 U' 3F2 F2 R 2F 2L' 2R2 3F' 2F 2L' 3R' 2R2 F2 L U2 3R' 2F2 L 2L R' B F L2 2D' F'
*4. *2B L2 3R 3U 2U 2L2 2B' L2 2L 3R2 2R B2 2R2 3U2 U2 2B2 3F D' 3U B2 2B 3R2 3U' 2L 3U2 2L' 3F 2L2 3R 2R B' F2 R2 2U' 2L 3R' U' 3F2 D' B 2B2 2F' F2 2U 3F' R 2B2 3R2 2D' 3U F' 3R 2R 2B2 2U2 F 2R2 2F2 L2 R2 3U2 R' D 2R2 R2 D B' 3F 2R 3U'
*5. *L' U2 L 2L' 2F D2 R' U' 2F' L 3R D 3U' 2U2 2F2 2D' U2 2B D U' L2 2D2 3R2 2U 2B2 3F D' F2 L' 3U 2U R' D2 2U 3R' 2R 2B2 3R 2U2 U' 3R 2U L D 3U2 2R U' 2L' 2B 2D2 3R2 B2 2B F2 L R 2D U2 L2 R' 2F' F L 3F2 2L 2B D 2U F2 D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' 3R D 2D' 3D2 3R 2F2 F 3R2 B 2D' U' 2F' D 3D 2U2 L 2B' 2D' 3B 2D2 3D' L' 3F L 2L' 3U 3B' 3L2 3D2 B2 R2 2B 3R 2U L 2R 2B 3R' U B2 3D L' B2 3L' 2B 2U B 2F' F2 3U 3L 2D2 2B' 2D' 2U2 3L B' 3L2 D L2 D2 2U2 U L 2L 3L' R 2F' 3D L 3U2 2U2 2L 2F' U L' 2F' L2 2L' 2R R 2D' 2B' D 2D2 3B' 3D 3F' F L' 3L 2U U 2R2 2U2 R' 2U2 B 3B'
*2. *3U L' 2D2 3U2 F' L2 3R' 2R D R2 3U' 2F' 2U' L' 3L2 3B' F2 R2 B 3B' L2 2D2 2B' D2 3R R 2F 2D2 3F' 2U2 L 3U 3L B2 R2 2U2 2B 3F2 2F2 2U B' 3B D2 U2 B2 2U 3F2 R' 3B 3U B' U2 L' 3R2 B2 3F' F2 3D2 2U' 3R' 2B 3U2 2L 3R 2R U' 2L' 2B 2R' D2 2U 3L' 2F2 3R R2 2D L' 2D2 2U 3F2 2L2 3L' 3R' R D 2L 2B 3B2 2F L 2L2 3L2 2B' 3R 2B' D' 3R 3U U' 2B'
*3. *B2 2B 2F' D 2D2 3D2 3U 2U' U' 2B' L' D' 2L' 3U U' R' 2F2 2L2 2R 2D 3F 2U2 2F' 3U B' 2L D' 2D 3U L' 3D' 2U' 2F' L' 3L' 2U2 2R2 U 2F' 3L2 3D2 F 2L' D 2R2 3F 2D 3D' U' 2L' U' B2 3F 3U 3B 3F' 2R' D' 3D B2 2B2 2R' U' 2R2 D' 3R2 B2 2B2 D2 B 3D2 3B 2R2 R' 3F' 3L' 3R2 R2 D L 2U2 L2 2L' 3F 2R' 3U' 3F 2F2 2U' F2 2D' L2 D 2L2 2B' 3R2 3F2 2F 2R2 F'
*4. *2B 2R' 2B2 3F2 F2 2L 2B 3B2 F2 3L2 F2 3L' 2F' U 2R 2F2 3U2 L' U' 2R' 2F2 U' R' D2 2R D2 3U2 3B L 3U 3R' 2R' D' B 3B2 2L2 3U2 U R' D2 2U 3F 3L 3F' R' 3U 2L 2U' U 3R2 2B 3D' 2U 2B 3F2 L2 R' 3U U' 3B' 3R 2U2 U2 L2 U' 3R' 3D 2L' 3B D 2U2 R' 3F2 3R' 2B2 2L2 3U2 3L2 D' 3F' L' 2B' 2F' 3L2 3U' 2U2 U' 2F' 3L2 2R2 2D' 2B 3R' 3B 2U2 2L2 2R2 3F2 L2 3R2
*5. *U2 2B 2L' 2R' 2U 2L2 3L 3R' 2R' 3B2 3F F2 2L' 3F 2U' U' F2 2U 2L 3L2 3F 2R' 3D2 B2 3R' 3D' U' B D L 2R 3B2 2D 3D 2U 3L' D 2D 3B 3F' 2D' 2F2 U 3L 2D' 2B' D' 3R' 2R 2D2 2R2 3F 3R2 F 2U' F2 2R' 2D 2B2 3R' 3D 2U' 2R' 2F' D' 2D' 3D2 2F 2D' 2R B2 2L' 2B2 2L 3L2 3D R F2 2L B' 2B F' 2L' 3R2 R2 B2 F2 R' 2U' R' 3D U B 3U 2F 3R' 3D2 3F' U 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U R2 U' F R F U'
*2. *R2 U R' F2 U R2 U2 F
*3. *U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D F L' U' R' U' B2 D2 B2 U' D' F2 B R U R L D' B2 U2 Fw
*2. *F' B U' L F B L2 D2 L' R' B2 D' B2 L2 R' F2 L R D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *U' D2 F L' F' R2 L F' R F' L' B U R D2 B R2 L2 U Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Rw' Fw' F L R' F2 Uw2 U B D Fw' U' B2 Fw U L B' Fw2 F' Uw' F' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 U Fw F' D' F2 Uw Rw B2 F R' Fw D' Fw'
*2. *Rw2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 Uw' B D' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 U2 B' F D' F Rw' D Uw' Rw' D Fw Rw' R2 D2 Uw U' B Fw' L2 R D2 Rw' D
*3. *D' L Fw' F Uw2 Rw U Fw Uw' B' Fw' L2 F2 Uw U R' D' B2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw D' B2 Fw2 F' L2 F' U L' R' Fw2 L Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' F D2 Fw D Dw B D2 Dw2 F2 Lw Bw Lw2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 L2 Rw U2 Rw Fw Lw Bw2 Lw B Bw' Rw' U B' R Dw2 Lw2 F Rw2 B' Bw' L' Lw R' B D' Bw2 Rw' Fw D' B L2 R2 Dw' L' Lw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw'
*2. *Rw R' Fw L D2 U' B Fw Uw B' R F' Dw2 Bw D U2 B2 L R' D Dw2 U R2 Uw B' Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' L Lw' Dw' B2 U2 B' L R B' L Uw' U Bw2 F Uw2 Bw' L Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw U2 Rw' R B2 Bw' F' D2 L' Fw2 L'
*3. *Bw Fw D2 Uw U2 R2 Bw Fw' F' Rw D Lw' F2 R' Dw U' L' D R2 B' D2 Dw2 U L Rw2 D' B Uw R Bw F Lw2 R D2 Uw2 Fw2 F R Dw B Lw2 Rw R' B2 Rw D2 Bw' Rw2 D Fw2 D' Dw2 R2 B2 F' L Bw' F D' Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2R R 2F' L' 3R 3F' 2L' 2U' L' B2 2B D' 3F2 D L 2L2 R 3U R' B 2B2 2F 2R 2D 3F 3U2 U 3R2 B 2B F U' 3F2 D 2D2 R' D U L R 3F' 2D 3U F2 L2 D' 2D 2U L' 3U 3F2 3R2 D 3F2 2U L 2L2 R' D2 U B 3F2 F L' R B 2B2 2F 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2U2 3L D2 U2 2B2 D 3B' 3R' 2B2 2R2 D R2 B' 2B 2U' B2 3B D2 3U2 3F2 U 2F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 2F2 2U2 U' L2 D 2D 3D2 U B' 3B' 3D' F 3L2 3D 2B' 2D2 2U' 3R D' 3L' B 3F' F 3U 3F2 3R2 U 2R' D2 2D' 3B 2D' F' U2 L 2L' 3R' 3D' 2L' 3R' 3B' 2F' F' U L 2D 2B 3D 2F2 U L 2U' 3F 3R2 3F' 3U R2 2U' U' 3R D 2D' 3B' R' 3F2 F' R' 3F2 2D' F' 3U 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D U B2 D2 B D' R U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R D2 U' L2 D' Fw
*2. *B' F D' B2 U' B R2 U' L R' B' U L U' F' D2 L2 F2 B R2 Fw Uw
*3. *U D' L2 B' F U' D F' U B2 U2 D L R B D' R U2 D2 R' Fw Uw2
*4. *R' B' F' L B2 U' R F D2 F' L2 F' B2 D2 R F' R2 D' L2 R Fw' Uw'
*5. *L' R' B2 R2 B D' U' B D2 B2 R2 B' U D B' U' L' B2 U' L' Fw Uw'
*6. *R' F D2 B' L F U2 B' D' R' U L' R2 D2 R U' L2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*7. *U D2 R2 L' D' F' L2 U2 D F' U' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L U R B' Rw Uw
*8. *R' L U2 B2 R D B2 F2 R2 D2 F B2 L2 U D F' U B2 U D2 Fw Uw2
*9. *R' L' U2 F2 R' L2 U2 R U2 D' F' B U2 R D' F2 R B2 R Fw Uw'
*10. *L B' R U R2 L D' L2 F2 D B R B' U F2 U2 B' L' F2 Rw' Uw
*11. *U D2 B' L' R U2 R B' U2 F2 R' D' R' B2 R F' B R' B Rw Uw
*12. *F D2 R' L F' B' U' D L B' R' F' L2 B2 L2 U B D2 R Fw Uw'
*13. *F2 D L' F L' F' D R U' D2 R' U F2 U B D' F U2 B' R' U' Rw2
*14. *B R D2 R' U2 B2 R' L F2 D B2 F2 D B' U' L U2 B2 U F' Rw Uw'
*15. *R U' D B2 F U' F' U' D F2 U' L' U L2 B' D2 B' F R' Fw' Uw2
*16. *F R2 U F2 B' D' F' R L' F B2 R F' R' F2 B2 U' D' R D' F Rw' Uw2
*17. *L' B2 U D2 B F' R' B2 R' U' R2 L B' R2 L' U2 B' R U2 B2 R'
*18. *B2 U' D' L B' L2 R2 D2 B F' L F2 U' R' F2 L F R B' Rw' Uw2
*19. *L' B' F' D R2 L2 U F B2 R2 B U2 D F L F' L' R2 B2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*20. *B' F' U2 L' U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 D U B' L' D' B' R' Fw' Uw'
*21. *R2 L2 D L D2 L' U' R' L D F' D U B' F U B2 U2 L' D2 Rw'
*22. *U' L2 R U' L2 D B2 L2 F B U2 R' B2 L2 D L F' U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*23. *L U F2 L B D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 L R D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 Fw Uw
*24. *R F D L' D U2 L2 F' R F' L' F B D R D B2 U' R Fw' Uw'
*25. *U2 R2 F' B2 R B' L2 R U2 D' R' U2 R' L' B2 R2 U' L2 D' Rw' Uw
*26. *D' B2 L' R F2 B R2 U' R F' B' R' U' D' F B2 L2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R' B' U F' R' B L2 U B2 L R U2 D R F2 B R' B F2 L Uw'
*28. *D F' U D2 F' B L2 D L B L' D2 L' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*29. *R2 F' B' L B2 L F L2 R F2 R D' R' U B' R B F2 U' Fw Uw2
*30. *D R' L F2 D2 B' U' R2 F' R' L' U B' R F' B2 U2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*31. *F' U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' D F' U2 B' L R' B' F' D' F' R Fw' Uw'
*32. *L2 U' L' F2 L U2 L' R2 F D U2 F' B2 L2 D2 R' F' D2 R B' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *B F D' F' U' B F2 D' R2 U L F' R2 F2 U B F L U2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *F L2 F U2 R' U2 R' F D B2 F U B2 R B' F D' F2 D' L F' Rw Uw2
*35. *D2 F B2 L2 F L' D2 L' F2 U' D' R2 B' R' F' B L2 B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*36. *R F' B' L' D B' R' D L' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' R U2 B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *U L R D' U B2 L B U' D' F' U B' D2 B2 D2 U B R2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U R' L2 U' F' B R' B2 R' F2 R' B D2 R2 F' U' B2 F D B Rw Uw2
*39. *F U' D' L U' R2 F R' F2 R' U R F2 R B R2 B2 L R' U2 Rw' Uw
*40. *F2 L' R' F' U L R2 B' D L2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 B' U2 B' L Fw Uw2
*41. *L U' R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 F' D' F' D2 B' R2 D' B2 U R' B' L'
*42. *B2 F' L D' L2 F' B L2 B' D' B2 F2 L' B' D' U F2 B U B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*43. *L' U' L R' B D' R F D2 R B2 U R L D2 L2 U D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*44. *L2 B2 U B U2 L U' F2 U' L F2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B' R F' R' D Rw Uw'
*45. *L D R2 L F' D B U' R2 L B D2 R2 U D2 B2 F' L2 B2
*46. *B' L F L F' D2 U2 R B' R L2 F U' L U2 F2 R2 L2 D Fw Uw
*47. *D' F U R F' B' U' B' U B' U2 D2 F2 B D' B L2 D' U2 F2 B Rw' Uw2
*48. *F2 D2 U2 L B' L2 F D' B' R2 B' L B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B' Rw Uw
*49. *U' B2 L B F L' F' D R2 B2 R' B U' B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*50. *F2 U' D2 B D2 R U' R' F' B' L' F' L2 D2 F R' B2 F2 R B Rw Uw
*51. *U' F' R2 D2 R' L F' L' D' R B' D' U2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 F Rw Uw2
*52. *U' D2 B L' F U2 R2 L F' B2 U' B' D2 L2 U F U R' L2 F Rw Uw'
*53. *L' F' U L' F2 D B F R2 L F U' D' B2 D' B2 U F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*54. *L F B' L' U2 F2 D' F L2 U' D R' B' F R2 U2 L2 U D' Rw2 Uw2
*55. *B' L B R' F' B2 D' U B2 U R2 F2 R' B L D2 U R D' L2 Fw Uw
*56. *B' U' D B2 D L F U F2 D L' F U L' D2 F2 R F' L' D2 Fw Uw
*57. *U' L' U' B' R2 L2 D' R' B F2 R' U2 D2 F D L B2 L U' B' Rw Uw'
*58. *D' R' B' L2 R' D2 B2 D' F' L' D2 U2 B2 F U L' F2 D F R2 Fw Uw
*59. *D' U F' D' B R' U D' L2 F L F2 B R' D2 R U B F' R Fw' Uw'
*60. *B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 D R B2 L U' F R F2 B' D2 U2 L F' Rw' Uw2
*61. *B2 L' R' F2 B D B' D' R2 B2 U R L' F R D F2 L2 U' Rw Uw
*62. *D' B' L' D2 R2 U' F B2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' L' B2 F' R' F2 R2
*63. *U R' U F2 R D U2 F2 D B2 U' D' B2 U' L' R' F2 L D L B Rw' Uw2
*64. *U D2 F R' D R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 D U' F B' U2 D2 Fw' Uw
*65. *B D2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B D' F' U R2 B' R B2 R' D R2 U2 R2 F Rw' Uw'
*66. *B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L' F' U2 L' F' U2 D' L F' D2 U2 B2 Rw Uw
*67. *D2 L' R F2 R2 U2 R L2 D2 F' R2 B2 L R2 F B' R L' F2 Rw2 Uw
*68. *B2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' U L2 U2 D R' B' F' U2 D2 F' B2 D' B2 R Fw Uw2
*69. *B' R' D' U2 L B2 D L' B L' B U F U2 B2 U2 L U B2 Rw Uw2
*70. *R' B' F D R2 L' F U' D' R2 B U L R D2 R2 F2 D F2 Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D R L' U' R' F' B' R2 D F' U2 D2 B R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2
*2. *U B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F D' L2 B R2 F' R F2 U R2
*3. *U2 F D2 F' R2 B' L2 F U2 R' U' L F D R' U2 B L2 B'
*4. *B D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 U' L' U2 F' D U R' D2 F L'
*5. *B2 U' L2 R2 D U L2 U' B2 U R' F' U R' B L' D R F2 U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L R2 B2 R
*2. *D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' B2 D B' F D R B R F2 L2
*3. *F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 R B2 L' F U L2 F' R B' R B U
*4. *R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' U L' B D' L2 D2 R F' L F'
*5. *F' B2 U' R B U' F' D R2 B D2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' R U L2 B L2 F'
*2. *L' F U D R L D F' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U
*3. *F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B L U B2 D2 U' L2 R D' U2
*4. *F R2 B2 R' B' U' B2 L U2 F' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2
*5. *B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R' B' R U' L2 U B U' L' R F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L F' L U F L B' U2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 D' L F R2 D' B' F' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' U' L' B' D' L' B' U' B' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U F R' F' U2 R U R2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F' D R' F2 D' B U' R'
*4. *F2 Rw' Uw' R2 Fw L Rw' F' D U2 F2 R F' L2 Rw' B2 Uw F Rw B' L2 Rw2 D' Rw B U' Fw' D' L2 D2 U' Fw Rw2 D Uw' Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' U F2 R F2 U' R'
*3. *B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D R' U2 R' U' F D L U B F2
*4. *Rw' B' U L' Rw R2 B' F2 R2 Fw R' F Uw R' Uw L F' L2 D' Rw2 R D Fw2 U B Uw2 L2 R D F2 Uw2 R B U2 F2 Uw' U' B2 F U
*5. *Fw2 D Dw2 U B Fw F D Dw' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw L' Dw2 U' L' Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 B Uw Bw' Uw2 U' Lw B' D' B' Uw' B D2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R2 Dw' L2 F2 Dw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw D2 R2 Bw' R B2 Bw Fw2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U'
*3. *R2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 R' U L B R' U B R2 F' U'
*4. *D' L B' Fw F' Uw' B' D Uw2 R Fw Rw' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 B' U' B' Fw' R2 D F' Rw' D2 L R2 Fw2 U' Rw' D2 Uw L F D Fw D Fw2 D U'
*5. *Lw2 Dw Uw' Rw R' F2 U' Lw D2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 U2 R Bw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B' U2 L U Rw R2 F2 D2 Uw Rw' R D Dw' B' D Fw Rw' R2 Bw2 F D2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 B' Dw2 U' R2 Dw Bw' D R'
*6. *2R' 2F' 2R' 3F2 D 2D' 3U L2 2D' 3R B 2R2 2D' 2U 2R' 3F2 U B' 3R 2U2 U 2B2 D' 3F' 2L 2R2 R' F 3R D U2 2B2 2L2 2R2 3U L2 2R2 3F' U2 2B2 R 2F2 2D 3U2 U 3R' 2R' B2 L 3R2 3U' 2L2 2U' R2 3F L' B 2B' U' R2 2B' 3F' 2L 3R' 2R' R U2 B' F 3U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U F2 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2
*3. *B2 U2 B D2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 F2 U' B F2 U2 R' F' D' R D2
*4. *L' D U2 F' Rw2 U F' L' R2 F Uw L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw U2 F L Fw2 D2 Fw R2 Uw' R2 F2 D2 L2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D' Rw
*5. *Rw R2 D2 B' Fw Rw Dw' Lw D' Uw2 U2 L Rw' R F2 Lw2 D2 U2 L' Uw2 L2 D Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' R2 Fw' F Dw Rw' Dw' B Fw2 D2 U' Lw' Rw B' L Dw U Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D L Bw2 U Lw2 U Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 B2 Uw2
*6. *3F 2R' 2D2 L 2R2 2F' 2U' R' D 3U2 2F L2 2L2 2B L' B L2 2R' F' 3R 3U2 2L 2F2 2L' 2D' L' R2 2F' F2 R' U' 2L2 D' B 3F2 U' B2 2L 2U 3R2 3F 2U2 3F2 2U U L2 D' 3F2 D 2B' 2L' 2R2 F2 R' 3U B' 2B' 2F F' R2 U2 L2 2D' 3F2 D' 2R' 2F 2D' U2 B
*7. *U2 2R2 B2 3L2 2D' 3R 2F 3U R 3F' 2F F 2L2 2R 2B 2U' 2L' B 2U 3B F' 3L2 R2 2B2 2L 3B' L 2F F' 3U 2R 3F' F2 L 3L2 3B 3U2 L 2B' 3F2 2D2 B' 3U' B' L' U' 2R2 2F2 2L2 3F2 F2 3L 3F F2 U' 3F' R 3D 2L2 B2 2F F' 3U' 2F 3L 2R2 R 2D2 F' 2D' U' F 3R' 2D 2R 3F D 3B' D 2D2 2L' 2B 2D 3U 2U' 2B' D' R' 3U' L 3B' F2 3L' 2R D 2D' 3R' 2R2 D 2F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR3- DL4+ UL1+ U0+ R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R6+ D4+ L3- ALL2+ DR 
*2. *UR6+ DR3+ DL3- UL5+ U5- R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R2- D3- L3+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
*3. *UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL3+ U5- R6+ D0+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R0+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ DL 
*4. *UR1+ DR4- DL5+ UL3- U4+ R1+ D2+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5- D4+ L4- ALL5+ UR UL 
*5. *UR2+ DR2- DL5- UL5+ U4- R4- D0+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R2+ D0+ L4+ ALL3- DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R L' R L' U L' B l' r' b' u'
*2. *U L U B L' R U l r b u'
*3. *R' L' R L' B R U' R' l' r u'
*4. *U' R' B L' U B' R r' b u'
*5. *L' B' U L R B L' B r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, -2) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B U B R U B' R' L U L
*2. *B R U B' L' B' L U L' R' L
*3. *U B U L B' L R' U' R L' B'
*4. *B R' U' B R B U R' B L R
*5. *L R B' R B R L' R L' U' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R2 U2 R' F U' F R' U
*3. *R2 B' R2 U F L' U' L F' R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' D'
*4. *Rw' Uw2 B' Uw' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw' U' Fw R2 Fw' F2 Rw B' Rw B' D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 B' U2 B' Fw' L2 Rw D' Rw R2 D2 B F U Fw' D'
*5. *F2 L2 B2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 F2 D2 L2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' D Dw' F2 R2 Dw Uw2 U2 L' Uw Bw Rw' R2 D2 B R D' Lw2 Uw' Rw' R' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw B2 Fw Lw' D Uw U2 B' L' Dw2 Uw Bw D Uw2 F D F' D2 U
*OH. *R F U2 F2 U F2 D2 L B' R B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 L
*Clock. *UR3- DR5+ DL2- UL1+ U4- R6+ D0+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U4- R6+ D2- L4+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U R U' B U' L' R' B' U' l r b
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, 2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*Skewb. *U B L R U' R B' L' U L B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B r' b f r' b f l' F' R B F R' B
*2. *r b f r f l' b f' l' L' F' R' B' L' F' L' B L' B
*3. *B R l f' F' L l' b f' l' L' R' B F' L' R' B' F'
*4. *L' B l L F' b' l' r f B' F R' B R' B' R
*5. *L R f F' l' b r' f r' R' F R B' F' L' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' U L Bw' L Bw' Uw L' R B' Lw Uw Lw Rw Uw' Lw Rw' Lw' Bw u l
*2. *R' Uw Lw Uw Lw' U Rw Lw U L' B Uw' Rw Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw' u l' r b'
*3. *Uw Rw Lw U' B' Rw' L' Bw' L R B Bw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw l r b'
*4. *Lw L' Uw Lw' U' B Rw' Bw' L' R' Lw' Bw Lw Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw Bw u l
*5. *U' Rw' Bw' L' Uw L' R Bw' U R B Bw Lw Uw Bw Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' b'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2019)

Results for week 28: Congratulations to Tristan Chua Yong, PokeCubes, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(137)
1.  1.58 Legomanz
2.  1.76 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.78 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.86 asacuber
5.  1.92 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  1.94 Ace Force 18
7.  2.06 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  2.07 Magdamini
9.  2.13 Imran Rahman
10.  2.18 JoXCuber
11.  2.26 OriginalUsername
11.  2.26 Angry_Mob
13.  2.30 PokeCubes
14.  2.40 Kerry_Creech
15.  2.51 BradyCubes08
16.  2.55 JakubDrobny
17.  2.65 [email protected]
18.  2.79 Shadowjockey
19.  2.82 2017LAMB06
20.  2.86 Pixaler
21.  2.87 CubicOreo
22.  2.90 tJardigradHe
23.  2.93 cubiversecube
23.  2.93 TipsterTrickster
23.  2.93 cuberkid10
26.  2.99 Alexis1011
27.  3.01 Helmer Ewert
27.  3.01 NathanaelCubes
29.  3.08 turtwig
30.  3.09 Sowrduk
31.  3.15 Nihahhat
32.  3.23 leudcfa
33.  3.26 jancsi02
34.  3.31 Kylegadj
35.  3.32 Ontricus
36.  3.39 Trig0n
36.  3.39 AidanNoogie
38.  3.42 Zeke Mackay
39.  3.44 V.Kochergin
40.  3.47 typo56
41.  3.54 boroc226han
42.  3.55 jihu1011
43.  3.58 cuber-26
44.  3.62 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  3.73 ichcubegern
46.  3.74 Fred Lang
46.  3.74 MCuber
48.  3.75 MrKuba600
48.  3.75 BradenTheMagician
50.  3.85 [email protected]
51.  3.87 JMHCubed
52.  3.92 johnstond
53.  3.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  3.97 Cheng
55.  4.00 wuque man
56.  4.01 Casper A.
57.  4.02 Rollercoasterben
58.  4.03 riz3ndrr
59.  4.10 weatherman223
60.  4.15 Cuber2113
61.  4.17 Cuz Red
62.  4.20 BleachedTurtle
63.  4.21 bennettstouder
63.  4.21 trav1
63.  4.21 João Vinicius
66.  4.22 parkertrager
67.  4.25 Sub1Hour
67.  4.25 dhafin
69.  4.27 OwenB
69.  4.27 u Cube
71.  4.34 TheCube4226
72.  4.43 yjko
73.  4.55 d2polld
74.  4.56 RileyN23
75.  4.64 Logan
76.  4.69 swankfukinc
77.  4.70 whatshisbucket
78.  4.75 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  4.76 WoowyBaby
80.  4.80 Parke187
81.  4.83 BiscutDNF
81.  4.83 Cooki348
83.  4.89 begiuli65
84.  4.93 oliviervlcube
84.  4.93 VJW
86.  4.98 yudo.r
87.  5.07 SpeedCubeReview
88.  5.08 Glomnipotent
88.  5.08 bilbo07
90.  5.13 KingCobble29
91.  5.14 TheNoobCuber
92.  5.15 Janav Gupta
93.  5.17 Dylan Swarts
94.  5.18 Aadil- ali
95.  5.26 Moreno van Rooijen
96.  5.27 markdlei
97.  5.32 TheCubingAddict980
98.  5.37 Emir Yusuf
99.  5.38 xyzzy
100.  5.42 Koen van Aller
101.  5.44 savagecabbage1928
102.  5.46 MattP98
103.  5.47 [email protected]
104.  5.49 JC Cuber
105.  5.74 Billybong378
106.  5.75 sascholeks
107.  5.84 Lvl9001Wizard
108.  5.92 yovliporat
109.  5.93 Lewis
110.  5.96 Zagros
111.  6.12 CubingCrazy
112.  6.17 filipemtx
113.  6.20 John Benwell
114.  6.31 VIBE_ZT
115.  6.41 dschieses
116.  6.45 Alpha cuber
117.  6.50 UnknownCuber
118.  6.52 SpartanSailor
118.  6.52 Aman Kamath
120.  6.54 blitey
121.  6.58 revaldoah
122.  7.00 Immolated-Marmoset
123.  7.03 Mike Hughey
124.  7.23 UnknownCanvas
125.  7.26 J6642
126.  7.57 toinou06cubing
127.  7.62 capcubeing
128.  7.74 [email protected]
129.  8.03 Skittleskp
130.  8.16 Jonasrox09
131.  8.45 bmxcraze5
132.  8.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
133.  8.53 Cubinwitdapizza
134.  8.81 wearephamily1719
135.  10.54 keebruce
136.  10.62 PingPongCuber
137.  15.25 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(171)
1.  7.24 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.78 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.88 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  8.48 cuberkid10
5.  8.51 Zach Clark
6.  8.75 Helmer Ewert
7.  9.02 thecubingwizard
8.  9.10 Zeke Mackay
9.  9.14 ichcubegern
9.  9.14 JakubDrobny
11.  9.17 Pixaler
12.  9.18 RileyN23
13.  9.23 JustinTimeCuber
14.  9.24 turtwig
15.  9.27 OriginalUsername
16.  9.28 AidanNoogie
17.  9.29 zhata
18.  9.40 MrKuba600
19.  9.48 PokeCubes
20.  9.54 Kylegadj
21.  9.61 boroc226han
22.  9.78 tJardigradHe
23.  9.79 Cheng
24.  9.89 jihu1011
25.  10.05 [email protected]
26.  10.07 Magdamini
27.  10.09 BradyCubes08
28.  10.11 BradenTheMagician
28.  10.11 [email protected]
30.  10.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  10.23 Ontricus
32.  10.32 MCuber
33.  10.38 Cooki348
34.  10.49 2017LAMB06
35.  10.51 Marcus Siu
36.  10.54 JoXCuber
37.  10.62 ExultantCarn
38.  10.66 Nihahhat
39.  10.69 yjko
40.  10.70 wuque man
41.  10.81 xpoes
42.  10.82 cuber-26
43.  10.97 Shadowjockey
44.  10.99 Sowrduk
45.  11.03 typo56
46.  11.08 Kerry_Creech
47.  11.10 d2polld
48.  11.13 Legomanz
49.  11.28 NathanaelCubes
50.  11.29 YoniStrass
51.  11.43 leudcfa
52.  11.50 Cuz Red
53.  11.52 cubiversecube
54.  11.53 Keenan Johnson
55.  11.58 Cuberstache
56.  11.66 V.Kochergin
57.  11.68 TipsterTrickster
58.  11.74 johnstond
59.  11.75 fun at the joy
60.  11.81 MegaminxMan
61.  11.82 CubicOreo
62.  11.83 riz3ndrr
63.  11.93 OwenB
64.  12.06 Cuber2113
65.  12.07 Coneman
66.  12.26 BiscutDNF
67.  12.43 Emir Yusuf
68.  12.44 parkertrager
68.  12.44 Logan
70.  12.50 weatherman223
71.  12.62 kick
72.  12.66 Ace Force 18
73.  12.79 VJW
74.  12.89 Casper A.
75.  13.00 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  13.00 Angry_Mob
77.  13.11 TheCube4226
78.  13.14 MattP98
79.  13.19 TheNoobCuber
80.  13.30 trav1
81.  13.36 João Vinicius
82.  13.51 KingCobble29
82.  13.51 Glomnipotent
84.  13.60 Trig0n
85.  13.66 Dylan Swarts
86.  13.68 [email protected]
87.  13.70 Imran Rahman
88.  13.76 Parke187
89.  13.80 ican97
90.  13.89 speedcube.insta
91.  13.96 xyzzy
92.  14.04 TheCubingAddict980
93.  14.13 bennettstouder
94.  14.21 20luky3
95.  14.34 SpeedCubeReview
96.  14.38 Zagros
97.  14.47 JC Cuber
98.  14.48 swankfukinc
99.  14.49 LambdaPi
100.  14.52 u Cube
101.  14.56 begiuli65
102.  14.64 Koen van Aller
103.  14.65 tacito
104.  14.77 yudo.r
105.  14.78 redoxxy
106.  14.80 JMHCubed
107.  14.97 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  15.11 brad711
109.  15.28 M O
110.  15.35 Alexis1011
111.  15.40 bilbo07
112.  15.50 thatkid
113.  15.59 xbrandationx
114.  15.81 whatshisbucket
115.  15.91 BleachedTurtle
116.  16.00 Rollercoasterben
117.  16.02 Aman Kamath
118.  16.24 abunickabhi
119.  16.32 Aerospry
120.  16.34 Sub1Hour
121.  16.46 revaldoah
122.  16.89 audiophile121
123.  17.02 sascholeks
124.  17.24 John Benwell
125.  17.27 dhafin
126.  17.55 filipemtx
127.  17.68 Lvl9001Wizard
128.  17.77 dnguyen2204
129.  17.84 Moreno van Rooijen
130.  17.99 UnknownCanvas
131.  18.11 John123
132.  18.25 WoowyBaby
132.  18.25 [email protected]
134.  18.41 Caleb Arnette
135.  18.42 SpartanSailor
136.  18.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
137.  18.82 Aadil- ali
138.  18.86 Mike Hughey
139.  18.91 VIBE_ZT
140.  19.15 blitey
141.  19.47 Petri Krzywacki
141.  19.47 UnknownCuber
143.  20.03 lego303
144.  20.92 Billybong378
145.  21.14 Skittleskp
146.  22.51 Rocketcubing
147.  22.67 Bubbagrub
148.  23.09 One Wheel
149.  24.21 Lewis
150.  24.22 toinou06cubing
151.  24.29 markdlei
152.  24.76 Janav Gupta
153.  25.23 PingPongCuber
154.  25.37 speedcuber342005
155.  25.50 Llewelys
156.  26.93 Cubinwitdapizza
157.  27.29 keebruce
158.  27.36 bmxcraze5
159.  27.73 znay
160.  27.83 Jonasrox09
161.  28.15 CubingCrazy
162.  30.74 Alpha cuber
163.  31.27 J6642
164.  34.98 MatsBergsten
165.  35.89 Reddy
166.  36.06 matt boeren
167.  36.17 MJCuber05
168.  39.62 capcubeing
169.  40.95 wearephamily1719
170.  42.49 JailtonMendes
171.  1:56.63 dzhuli02


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  29.10 cuberkid10
2.  34.00 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  34.11 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  34.62 tJardigradHe
5.  35.19 AidanNoogie
6.  36.36 ichcubegern
7.  36.92 OriginalUsername
8.  37.21 jihu1011
9.  37.60 wuque man
10.  37.96 Cheng
11.  38.34 Pixaler
12.  38.75 RileyN23
13.  38.96 PokeCubes
14.  39.00 MrKuba600
15.  39.10 Shadowjockey
16.  39.51 Magdamini
17.  42.17 typo56
18.  42.82 cuber-26
19.  42.99 [email protected]
20.  44.37 boroc226han
21.  44.57 yjko
22.  44.93 YoniStrass
23.  45.03 Zeke Mackay
24.  45.06 BradenTheMagician
25.  45.40 riz3ndrr
26.  45.66 CubicOreo
27.  46.12 2017LAMB06
28.  46.31 leudcfa
29.  46.43 João Vinicius
30.  47.06 xyzzy
31.  47.13 Kerry_Creech
32.  47.50 Keenan Johnson
33.  47.91 V.Kochergin
34.  47.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  48.51 Ontricus
36.  48.99 ican97
37.  49.06 Sowrduk
38.  49.61 BradyCubes08
39.  49.63 MCuber
40.  50.15 Emir Yusuf
41.  50.69 SpeedCubeReview
41.  50.69 thatkid
43.  50.93 Keroma12
44.  51.39 abunickabhi
45.  51.59 Cooki348
46.  51.76 swankfukinc
47.  52.60 TheNoobCuber
48.  52.62 Casper A.
49.  52.88 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  53.19 BiscutDNF
51.  53.47 TipsterTrickster
52.  53.59 OJ Cubing
53.  54.36 MattP98
54.  54.50 johnstond
55.  54.67 begiuli65
56.  55.81 Logan
57.  56.06 BleachedTurtle
58.  56.68 elimescube
59.  57.08 UnknownCanvas
60.  57.27 VJW
61.  57.69 Ace Force 18
62.  57.83 Dylan Swarts
63.  58.58 bilbo07
64.  59.01 Sub1Hour
65.  59.43 whatshisbucket
66.  59.50 John Benwell
67.  59.73 tacito
68.  1:01.57 Imran Rahman
69.  1:03.04 TheCube4226
70.  1:03.31 Zagros
71.  1:03.48 Rollercoasterben
72.  1:03.86 redoxxy
73.  1:06.13 Cuz Red
74.  1:06.43 bennettstouder
75.  1:06.81 Trig0n
76.  1:07.22 TheCubingAddict980
77.  1:07.74 d2polld
78.  1:09.14 VIBE_ZT
79.  1:10.78 blitey
80.  1:11.02 Lvl9001Wizard
81.  1:12.79 Koen van Aller
82.  1:14.22 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  1:15.28 Parke187
84.  1:16.55 Mike Hughey
85.  1:16.58 Petri Krzywacki
86.  1:17.27 u Cube
87.  1:18.74 Moreno van Rooijen
88.  1:20.09 One Wheel
89.  1:20.30 Alpha cuber
90.  1:25.35 Cuber2113
91.  1:25.79 sascholeks
92.  1:27.99 RyuKagamine
93.  1:28.97 Caleb Arnette
94.  1:28.98 PingPongCuber
95.  1:31.41 CubingCrazy
96.  1:32.78 Billybong378
97.  1:34.23 Lewis
98.  1:35.72 markdlei
99.  1:38.57 JC Cuber
100.  1:43.96 KingCobble29
101.  1:44.37 dschieses
102.  1:44.49 Skittleskp
103.  1:58.67 [email protected]
104.  2:01.41 toinou06cubing
105.  2:09.30 MatsBergsten
106.  2:21.94 bmxcraze5
107.  3:26.11 matt boeren


*5x5x5*(65)
1.  57.57 cuberkid10
2.  1:03.30 ichcubegern
3.  1:05.79 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:06.61 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  1:07.01 Shadowjockey
6.  1:10.44 AidanNoogie
7.  1:10.53 wuque man
8.  1:11.03 OriginalUsername
9.  1:16.64 PokeCubes
10.  1:18.82 MCuber
11.  1:20.02 Cheng
12.  1:21.09 CubicOreo
13.  1:24.57 leudcfa
14.  1:25.19 Keenan Johnson
15.  1:26.01 MrKuba600
16.  1:27.27 [email protected]
17.  1:27.36 BradyCubes08
18.  1:28.00 João Vinicius
19.  1:29.35 cuber-26
20.  1:29.37 typo56
21.  1:31.47 xyzzy
22.  1:32.01 YoniStrass
23.  1:33.73 Ontricus
24.  1:33.81 abunickabhi
25.  1:34.07 yjko
26.  1:36.67 elimescube
27.  1:39.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  1:40.57 Kerry_Creech
29.  1:42.21 yudo.r
30.  1:43.03 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:45.34 VJW
32.  1:46.62 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:46.92 BleachedTurtle
34.  1:47.44 swankfukinc
35.  1:50.69 riz3ndrr
36.  1:51.16 Glomnipotent
37.  1:52.53 bilbo07
38.  1:52.75 redoxxy
39.  1:52.80 Sub1Hour
40.  1:52.81 Casper A.
41.  1:54.38 NathanaelCubes
42.  1:54.41 MattP98
43.  1:58.01 Rollercoasterben
44.  1:58.36 Zagros
45.  2:01.16 whatshisbucket
46.  2:01.91 UnknownCanvas
47.  2:04.13 TheCubingAddict980
48.  2:07.60 DesertWolf
49.  2:08.93 John Benwell
50.  2:12.37 blitey
51.  2:20.17 VIBE_ZT
52.  2:22.35 Mike Hughey
53.  2:24.48 Lewis
54.  2:25.83 bennettstouder
55.  2:28.47 One Wheel
56.  2:29.50 Logan
57.  2:39.29 Lvl9001Wizard
58.  2:43.75 d2polld
59.  2:44.80 Petri Krzywacki
60.  3:11.30 dschieses
61.  3:33.08 JC Cuber
62.  3:46.75 markdlei
63.  3:58.47 MatsBergsten
64.  6:28.17 matt boeren
65.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:59.60 ichcubegern
2.  2:01.70 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  2:03.46 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:04.28 Shadowjockey
5.  2:14.68 OriginalUsername
6.  2:16.97 Keroma12
7.  2:19.71 jihu1011
8.  2:25.71 Torch
9.  2:25.92 PokeCubes
10.  2:26.65 wuque man
11.  2:28.27 xyzzy
12.  2:39.82 CubicOreo
13.  2:43.71 MrKuba600
14.  2:45.27 cuber-26
15.  2:47.30 typo56
16.  2:58.71 João Vinicius
17.  3:04.23 Kerry_Creech
18.  3:05.05 [email protected]
19.  3:20.54 swankfukinc
20.  3:21.25 BleachedTurtle
21.  3:25.74 yjko
22.  3:31.79 VJW
23.  3:41.64 Sub1Hour
24.  3:44.03 redoxxy
25.  3:55.05 UnknownCanvas
26.  4:16.10 whatshisbucket
27.  4:17.38 Mike Hughey
28.  4:22.25 One Wheel
29.  4:28.19 TheCubingAddict980
30.  5:57.36 Petri Krzywacki
31.  DNF MatsBergsten
31.  DNF Skittleskp


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:48.02 Sean Hartman
2.  2:52.36 ichcubegern
3.  2:56.93 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  2:58.96 Shadowjockey
5.  3:15.88 cuberkid10
6.  3:34.38 OriginalUsername
7.  3:37.70 tJardigradHe
8.  3:52.31 MrKuba600
9.  4:00.65 xyzzy
10.  4:02.42 CubicOreo
11.  4:32.45 João Vinicius
12.  4:32.97 BleachedTurtle
13.  4:41.08 cuber-26
14.  4:41.75 Kerry_Creech
15.  4:44.90 BradenTheMagician
16.  4:53.82 swankfukinc
17.  5:02.17 [email protected]
18.  5:19.73 Sub1Hour
19.  6:06.89 VJW
20.  6:11.72 Mike Hughey
21.  6:33.73 One Wheel


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(59)
1.  3.84 asacuber
2.  4.24 Ace Force 18
3.  6.06 Alexis1011


Spoiler



4.  7.50 PokeCubes
5.  7.68 JakubDrobny
6.  8.41 ExultantCarn
7.  9.11 TipsterTrickster
8.  9.47 Magdamini
9.  9.51 yjko
10.  9.70 OriginalUsername
11.  10.87 NathanaelCubes
12.  12.15 Kerry_Creech
13.  13.64 riz3ndrr
14.  14.74 CubicOreo
15.  15.74 2017LAMB06
15.  15.74 dhafin
17.  15.95 ichcubegern
18.  16.59 Tristan Chua Yong
19.  16.76 typo56
20.  18.58 MatsBergsten
21.  18.89 bilbo07
22.  19.07 Mike Hughey
23.  19.20 u Cube
24.  22.42 Zeke Mackay
25.  22.43 Trig0n
26.  23.11 skewber10
27.  23.65 cuberkid10
28.  24.55 mihnea3000
29.  24.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
30.  25.75 BiscutDNF
31.  27.43 johnstond
32.  27.56 MrKuba600
33.  27.59 MattP98
34.  28.12 [email protected]
35.  29.80 Rollercoasterben
36.  30.08 Moreno van Rooijen
37.  31.33 Dylan Swarts
38.  33.06 Glomnipotent
39.  33.71 Logan
40.  35.13 cuber-26
41.  35.25 whatshisbucket
42.  36.00 Cooki348
43.  36.99 Immolated-Marmoset
44.  38.15 Sowrduk
45.  43.68 Lvl9001Wizard
46.  46.44 João Vinicius
47.  46.46 JC Cuber
48.  48.18 Alpha cuber
49.  48.73 BleachedTurtle
50.  58.99 Jacck
51.  59.61 blitey
52.  1:01.76 MCuber
53.  1:05.69 Sub1Hour
54.  1:31.88 PingPongCuber
55.  DNF toinou06cubing
55.  DNF [email protected]
55.  DNF Janav Gupta
55.  DNF CubingCrazy
55.  DNF Billybong378


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)
1.  25.63 ican97
2.  39.98 abunickabhi
3.  41.56 dhafin


Spoiler



4.  42.24 typo56
5.  42.34 Sean Hartman
6.  49.04 Keenan Johnson
7.  49.69 Keroma12
8.  52.93 yjko
9.  57.71 Helmer Ewert
10.  59.21 revaldoah
11.  1:08.49 JakubDrobny
12.  1:10.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
13.  1:13.42 NathanaelCubes
14.  1:18.58 MatsBergsten
15.  1:31.28 [email protected]
16.  1:31.74 Dylan Swarts
17.  1:34.07 PokeCubes
18.  1:39.48 Zeke Mackay
19.  1:39.52 Mike Hughey
20.  1:52.07 M O
21.  1:52.39 fun at the joy
22.  1:53.19 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:54.15 elimescube
24.  1:56.29 Cooki348
25.  2:04.16 Glomnipotent
26.  2:10.39 Cuberstache
27.  2:21.16 Lvl9001Wizard
28.  2:21.25 cuber-26
29.  2:30.41 Sowrduk
30.  2:30.96 whatshisbucket
31.  2:34.03 João Vinicius
32.  2:34.22 Logan
33.  2:38.52 SpartanSailor
34.  2:47.43 Zagros
35.  3:03.14 LambdaPi
36.  3:09.06 OwenB
37.  3:46.85 MrKuba600
38.  3:48.89 Moreno van Rooijen
39.  3:57.68 Jacck
40.  4:02.12 Trig0n
41.  4:05.07 BleachedTurtle
42.  5:22.52 TheNoobCuber
43.  6:21.35 dschieses
44.  6:40.05 One Wheel
45.  13:55.96 PingPongCuber
46.  DNF BiscutDNF
46.  DNF MattP98
46.  DNF CubicOreo
46.  DNF bilbo07
46.  DNF [email protected]
46.  DNF ichcubegern
46.  DNF zhata


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  3:16.13 bilbo07
2.  3:51.71 typo56
3.  3:58.54 OJ Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:09.79 Sean Hartman
5.  6:01.33 Mike Hughey
6.  7:08.01 JakubDrobny
7.  7:22.42 MattP98
8.  7:23.19 [email protected]
9.  7:43.62 MatsBergsten
10.  7:50.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
11.  8:21.04 Zeke Mackay
12.  8:46.52 Dylan Swarts
13.  9:34.46 brad711
14.  10:18.31 Lvl9001Wizard
15.  10:26.57 elimescube
16.  DNF Keroma12
16.  DNF One Wheel
16.  DNF Jacck
16.  DNF Helmer Ewert


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  10:01.28 typo56
2.  12:55.79 Dylan Swarts
3.  12:59.99 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  13:51.82 MatsBergsten
5.  19:33.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  DNF OJ Cubing


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  42:03.43 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  51/53 57:52 AdrianD
2.  13/14 57:40 Last Layer King
3.  18/25 60:00 typo56


Spoiler



4.  14/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
5.  11/15 43:34 Dylan Swarts
6.  8/9 50:24 Cuberstache
7.  5/5 21:47 [email protected]
8.  3/3 9:28 revaldoah
9.  3/3 11:33 Jacck
10.  2/2 4:39 MatsBergsten
11.  2/2 5:47 PokeCubes
12.  2/2 6:05 Mike Hughey
13.  3/4 25:43 M O
14.  2/3 2:57 ican97
15.  1/3 13:57 Zeke Mackay
15.  1/2 2:28 abunickabhi
15.  1/2 19:54 PingPongCuber
15.  1/2 8:12 fun at the joy
15.  1/3 22:04 cuber-26


*3x3x3 one-handed*(107)
1.  13.97 Nihahhat
2.  14.86 Kylegadj
3.  14.88 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  15.30 2017LAMB06
5.  15.63 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  15.78 jihu1011
7.  16.20 OriginalUsername
8.  16.31 BradyCubes08
9.  16.55 ichcubegern
10.  16.59 turtwig
11.  17.44 NathanaelCubes
12.  17.75 AidanNoogie
13.  17.77 tJardigradHe
14.  17.95 CubicOreo
15.  18.10 riz3ndrr
16.  18.20 Helmer Ewert
17.  18.32 cuberkid10
18.  18.36 [email protected]
19.  18.41 BradenTheMagician
20.  18.72 Cuber2113
21.  18.96 Marcus Siu
22.  19.06 mihnea3000
23.  19.37 Ace Force 18
24.  19.41 Ontricus
25.  19.75 typo56
26.  19.78 zhata
27.  19.87 MrKuba600
28.  20.47 Cheng
29.  20.61 Shadowjockey
30.  20.73 MCuber
31.  21.10 Kerry_Creech
32.  21.43 wuque man
33.  21.48 yjko
34.  21.83 TipsterTrickster
35.  21.87 boroc226han
36.  22.02 Sowrduk
37.  22.28 cuber-26
37.  22.28 V.Kochergin
39.  22.33 BiscutDNF
40.  22.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  22.85 xyzzy
42.  22.91 abunickabhi
43.  23.54 weatherman223
44.  24.11 Glomnipotent
45.  24.43 Trig0n
46.  24.51 MegaminxMan
47.  24.98 cubiversecube
48.  25.97 speedcube.insta
49.  26.40 begiuli65
50.  26.87 revaldoah
51.  27.25 Logan
52.  27.31 Cooki348
53.  27.70 fun at the joy
54.  27.98 MattP98
55.  28.04 João Vinicius
56.  28.17 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  28.28 Moreno van Rooijen
58.  28.47 d2polld
59.  28.54 redoxxy
60.  29.00 Parke187
61.  29.15 swankfukinc
62.  29.83 JoXCuber
63.  30.49 TheNoobCuber
64.  30.88 Aerospry
65.  30.91 Dylan Swarts
66.  31.43 Rollercoasterben
67.  33.00 ican97
68.  33.03 SpeedCubeReview
69.  33.22 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  33.59 johnstond
71.  33.68 dhafin
72.  33.86 TheCube4226
73.  33.88 VJW
74.  34.35 KingCobble29
75.  34.37 Sub1Hour
76.  34.48 Zagros
77.  34.86 bilbo07
78.  35.85 [email protected]
79.  36.00 Cuz Red
80.  36.08 Koen van Aller
81.  37.00 Alexis1011
82.  38.12 Mike Hughey
83.  38.14 VIBE_ZT
84.  39.02 Petri Krzywacki
85.  39.65 Casper A.
86.  40.00 UnknownCanvas
87.  41.04 John Benwell
88.  41.11 sascholeks
89.  42.42 WoowyBaby
90.  42.62 TheCubingAddict980
91.  44.63 One Wheel
92.  45.19 Skittleskp
93.  45.77 BleachedTurtle
94.  46.97 whatshisbucket
95.  48.86 John123
96.  49.26 filipemtx
97.  49.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
98.  54.42 UnknownCuber
99.  57.36 Billybong378
100.  57.73 PingPongCuber
101.  1:10.40 Janav Gupta
102.  1:16.37 matt boeren
103.  1:56.41 MJCuber05
104.  1:58.48 capcubeing
105.  DNF Zeke Mackay
105.  DNF JC Cuber
105.  DNF Jonasrox09


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  31.02 tJardigradHe
2.  33.95 JoXCuber
3.  39.44 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.03 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  49.15 Shadowjockey
6.  50.62 BradenTheMagician
7.  51.37 Sean Hartman
8.  53.13 V.Kochergin
9.  53.74 Zeke Mackay
10.  1:04.56 redoxxy
11.  1:26.90 Ace Force 18
12.  1:45.28 Mike Hughey
13.  1:54.44 ichcubegern
14.  2:02.21 Logan
15.  2:02.26 Caleb Arnette
16.  2:45.67 BradyCubes08
17.  2:46.11 xyzzy
18.  DNF cuber-26


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  29.70 BradyCubes08
2.  40.72 speedcube.insta
3.  49.73 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  50.88 Zeke Mackay
5.  1:00.39 Moreno van Rooijen
6.  1:02.86 Shadowjockey
7.  1:04.14 whatshisbucket
8.  1:06.19 Alexis1011
9.  1:16.97 Mike Hughey
10.  1:45.48 MrKuba600
11.  1:54.81 JakubDrobny
12.  1:57.38 Cooki348
13.  2:28.45 cuber-26
14.  DNF ichcubegern
14.  DNF dhafin
14.  DNF VJW
14.  DNF JC Cuber
14.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)
1.  22.67 (23, 21, 24) WoowyBaby
2.  24.00 (22, 23, 27) Theo Leinad
3.  24.33 (22, 24, 27) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  24.67 (25, 22, 27) Underwatercuber
5.  26.00 (25, 29, 24) xyzzy
6.  27.67 (26, 31, 26) Bubbagrub
7.  28.00 (25, 26, 33) TipsterTrickster
8.  30.00 (30, 30, 30) brad711
9.  31.33 (30, 29, 35) SpeedCubeReview
10.  34.00 (33, 37, 32) Mike Hughey
11.  37.00 (34, 41, 36) MrKuba600
12.  38.33 (34, 40, 41) [email protected]
13.  40.00 (39, 41, 40) fun at the joy
14.  41.33 (42, 41, 41) tJardigradHe
15.  41.67 (41, 42, 42) João Vinicius
16.  43.00 (42, 41, 46) cuber-26
17.  57.00 (58, 55, 58) Cuz Red
18.  DNF (22, 25, DNS) asacuber
18.  DNF (25, DNF, DNF) Kerry_Creech
18.  DNF (28, 32, DNS) LambdaPi
18.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Kit Clement
18.  DNF (29, 29, DNS) Sean Hartman
18.  DNF (30, 31, DNF) Jacck
18.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) Ontricus
18.  DNF (38, 47, DNS) Zagros
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) JC Cuber
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) CubingCrazy


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  41.73 cuberkid10
2.  46.41 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  47.80 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  48.65 OriginalUsername
5.  51.38 AidanNoogie
6.  52.62 Cheng
7.  54.48 tJardigradHe
8.  54.54 ichcubegern
9.  56.09 typo56
10.  56.13 MCuber
11.  56.45 Ontricus
12.  56.70 PokeCubes
13.  57.53 Shadowjockey
14.  57.81 RileyN23
15.  58.04 2017LAMB06
16.  1:02.00 Cooki348
17.  1:02.94 [email protected]
18.  1:03.19 MrKuba600
19.  1:03.48 CubicOreo
20.  1:03.67 yjko
21.  1:04.38 Ace Force 18
22.  1:05.11 Zeke Mackay
23.  1:05.59 leudcfa
24.  1:08.19 V.Kochergin
25.  1:08.31 cuber-26
26.  1:09.78 riz3ndrr
27.  1:12.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  1:12.68 begiuli65
29.  1:14.40 Sowrduk
30.  1:14.85 BiscutDNF
31.  1:15.89 João Vinicius
32.  1:16.07 Casper A.
33.  1:16.16 Trig0n
34.  1:17.23 Logan
35.  1:17.36 BleachedTurtle
36.  1:23.70 swankfukinc
37.  1:24.76 Rollercoasterben
38.  1:25.92 UnknownCanvas
39.  1:26.56 VJW
40.  1:27.28 Cuz Red
41.  1:29.12 VIBE_ZT
42.  1:31.25 TheCubingAddict980
43.  1:31.32 whatshisbucket
44.  1:33.58 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  1:38.64 Sub1Hour
46.  1:44.98 Billybong378
47.  1:48.05 One Wheel
48.  1:55.77 JC Cuber
49.  1:59.01 Moreno van Rooijen
50.  2:00.59 sascholeks
51.  2:04.73 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:05.58 Alpha cuber
53.  2:10.12 PingPongCuber
54.  2:12.82 Mike Hughey
55.  2:14.49 CubingCrazy
56.  2:14.82 markdlei
57.  2:24.19 KingCobble29
58.  2:25.89 Lewis


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:52.08 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.61 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  1:54.80 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:04.06 OriginalUsername
5.  2:04.15 ichcubegern
6.  2:04.84 tJardigradHe
7.  2:09.27 wuque man
8.  2:12.45 typo56
9.  2:18.88 PokeCubes
10.  2:22.61 MCuber
11.  2:30.54 Cheng
12.  2:30.97 cuber-26
13.  2:32.59 CubicOreo
14.  2:38.15 Ontricus
15.  2:38.96 [email protected]
16.  2:42.65 yjko
17.  2:43.29 João Vinicius
18.  2:51.62 begiuli65
19.  2:55.25 riz3ndrr
20.  2:59.29 Zeke Mackay
21.  3:02.14 VJW
22.  3:10.10 Sub1Hour
23.  3:11.01 swankfukinc
24.  3:18.37 Casper A.
25.  3:20.72 whatshisbucket
26.  3:24.53 BleachedTurtle
27.  3:24.92 Rollercoasterben
28.  3:28.80 TheCubingAddict980
29.  3:33.66 VIBE_ZT
30.  3:33.73 UnknownCanvas
31.  3:52.85 Logan
32.  4:01.37 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  4:15.83 One Wheel
34.  4:17.95 Mike Hughey
35.  4:32.81 Lewis
36.  4:36.88 Petri Krzywacki
37.  5:45.89 JC Cuber
38.  6:15.06 markdlei


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:42.89 cuberkid10
2.  4:02.31 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  4:11.18 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:12.34 ichcubegern
5.  4:32.42 OriginalUsername
6.  4:42.80 PokeCubes
7.  5:03.11 cuber-26
8.  5:34.74 João Vinicius
9.  5:38.01 [email protected]
10.  6:58.77 BleachedTurtle
11.  6:59.12 VJW
12.  7:06.99 riz3ndrr
13.  7:42.52 Sub1Hour
14.  7:57.40 UnknownCanvas
15.  8:03.44 whatshisbucket
16.  9:23.50 Mike Hughey
17.  9:46.35 One Wheel
18.  10:01.82 Lewis


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:58.74 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  7:02.34 cuberkid10
3.  7:38.52 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  9:41.40 xyzzy
5.  9:58.31 cuber-26
6.  10:38.67 [email protected]
7.  13:13.64 Sub1Hour
8.  13:48.21 VJW
9.  14:49.47 UnknownCanvas
10.  14:59.22 Mike Hughey
11.  15:50.01 One Wheel
12.  17:11.86 Lewis


*Clock*(34)
1.  5.13 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.27 MartinN13
3.  7.33 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  7.62 Sean Hartman
5.  7.88 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  8.30 MattP98
7.  8.98 MCuber
8.  9.07 trav1
9.  9.12 cuberkid10
10.  9.35 Rollercoasterben
11.  10.13 typo56
12.  10.28 Magdamini
13.  10.34 DesertWolf
14.  10.89 Shadowjockey
15.  11.04 mihnea3000
16.  11.50 PokeCubes
17.  11.92 2017LAMB06
18.  12.12 João Vinicius
19.  13.69 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  14.58 ichcubegern
21.  14.97 RyuKagamine
22.  16.00 VIBE_ZT
23.  16.48 revaldoah
24.  17.26 Mike Hughey
25.  19.07 Trig0n
26.  19.76 Zagros
27.  21.28 [email protected]
28.  27.42 xyzzy
29.  29.60 cuber-26
30.  37.55 Koen van Aller
31.  38.56 Skittleskp
32.  38.57 JC Cuber
33.  52.94 UnknownCuber
34.  DNF redoxxy


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  38.89 Cuberstache
2.  47.11 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  48.10 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  56.93 wuque man
5.  58.85 MegaminxMan
6.  59.10 whatshisbucket
7.  59.26 cuberkid10
8.  1:00.47 tJardigradHe
9.  1:01.04 MrKuba600
10.  1:01.54 MCuber
11.  1:05.72 ichcubegern
12.  1:10.46 CubicOreo
13.  1:10.66 Shadowjockey
14.  1:13.48 PokeCubes
15.  1:13.53 [email protected]
16.  1:15.99 leudcfa
17.  1:19.71 trav1
18.  1:22.21 typo56
19.  1:24.96 TipsterTrickster
20.  1:36.65 BleachedTurtle
21.  1:37.49 João Vinicius
22.  1:38.43 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:40.65 Cuz Red
24.  1:41.58 TheNoobCuber
25.  1:41.77 Cooki348
26.  1:44.32 swankfukinc
27.  1:48.18 Trig0n
28.  2:01.10 Lewis
29.  2:09.79 Rollercoasterben
30.  2:16.99 VIBE_ZT
31.  2:18.23 Mike Hughey
32.  2:22.65 Petri Krzywacki
33.  2:22.67 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  2:26.77 VJW
35.  2:36.07 PingPongCuber
36.  2:54.67 JC Cuber
37.  3:01.98 markdlei
38.  3:02.97 Zagros
39.  3:15.45 Billybong378
40.  3:31.66 UnknownCanvas
41.  3:40.55 cuber-26
42.  DNF Zeke Mackay
42.  DNF bilbo07


*Pyraminx*(95)
1.  2.15 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  2.49 Pyra42
3.  2.51 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.65 Ace Force 18
5.  2.66 Cooki348
6.  2.85 Magdamini
7.  2.90 Ghost Cuber
8.  2.92 MrKuba600
9.  2.96 SimonK
10.  3.09 parkertrager
11.  3.14 Kerry_Creech
12.  3.35 KingCobble29
12.  3.35 Ontricus
14.  3.43 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  3.46 JakubDrobny
15.  3.46 oliviervlcube
17.  3.73 Alexis1011
18.  3.82 BradyCubes08
19.  4.12 mihnea3000
20.  4.39 TipsterTrickster
21.  4.44 Helmer Ewert
22.  4.50 Sean Hartman
23.  4.51 Trig0n
24.  4.53 Logan
25.  4.63 redoxxy
26.  4.65 cuberkid10
27.  4.76 cubiversecube
28.  4.81 Cuz Red
29.  4.90 Sowrduk
29.  4.90 João Vinicius
31.  4.92 V.Kochergin
32.  5.00 typo56
33.  5.03 BradenTheMagician
34.  5.19 Cheng
34.  5.19 Emir Yusuf
34.  5.19 MCuber
37.  5.24 OriginalUsername
38.  5.29 CubicOreo
39.  5.35 Zeke Mackay
40.  5.47 Nihahhat
41.  5.51 ichcubegern
42.  5.64 johnstond
43.  5.88 trav1
44.  5.90 cuber-26
45.  5.98 Janav Gupta
46.  6.01 [email protected]
47.  6.02 whatshisbucket
48.  6.40 begiuli65
49.  6.47 riz3ndrr
50.  6.60 Shadowjockey
51.  6.69 Parke187
52.  6.72 Billybong378
53.  6.81 RileyN23
54.  6.86 VIBE_ZT
55.  6.89 leudcfa
56.  6.90 NathanaelCubes
57.  7.39 weatherman223
58.  7.41 BleachedTurtle
59.  7.51 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  7.64 Lewis
61.  7.76 PokeCubes
62.  7.81 MJCuber05
63.  7.87 UnknownCanvas
64.  7.91 [email protected]
65.  7.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  8.25 YoniStrass
67.  8.33 wuque man
68.  8.41 MattP98
69.  8.49 ExultantCarn
70.  8.51 Alpha cuber
71.  8.64 Rollercoasterben
72.  8.72 Immolated-Marmoset
73.  9.10 VJW
74.  9.21 Skittleskp
75.  9.31 swankfukinc
76.  9.41 Koen van Aller
77.  9.65 TheCubingAddict980
78.  9.72 BiscutDNF
79.  10.40 sascholeks
80.  10.63 abunickabhi
81.  10.68 wearephamily1719
82.  10.81 Rocketcubing
83.  10.92 Jonasrox09
84.  10.98 Mike Hughey
85.  11.24 PingPongCuber
86.  12.10 Aadil- ali
87.  12.52 TheCube4226
88.  12.87 Casper A.
89.  13.50 JC Cuber
90.  13.52 Zagros
91.  13.54 tacito
92.  14.04 CubingCrazy
93.  14.49 [email protected]
94.  15.75 UnknownCuber
95.  25.36 One Wheel


*Square-1*(65)
1.  8.58 Helmer Ewert
2.  8.92 PokeCubes
3.  9.06 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  10.36 Marcus Siu
5.  11.89 BradyCubes08
6.  12.39 TipsterTrickster
7.  12.82 Shadowjockey
8.  12.84 Zach Clark
9.  13.10 cuberkid10
10.  13.15 Zeke Mackay
11.  13.17 Kerry_Creech
12.  13.55 AidanNoogie
13.  14.06 skewber10
14.  14.13 Ace Force 18
15.  14.39 Kylegadj
16.  14.51 typo56
17.  14.84 Sowrduk
18.  15.26 Magdamini
18.  15.26 tJardigradHe
20.  15.39 [email protected]
21.  15.68 riz3ndrr
22.  15.76 MrKuba600
23.  16.52 leudcfa
24.  16.60 Rollercoasterben
25.  17.02 trav1
26.  17.37 Sub1Hour
27.  17.70 mihnea3000
28.  17.95 DesertWolf
29.  18.14 BradenTheMagician
30.  18.30 parkertrager
31.  19.16 RileyN23
32.  19.30 OriginalUsername
33.  20.04 Nihahhat
34.  20.16 MCuber
35.  20.58 ExultantCarn
36.  21.09 JakubDrobny
37.  21.33 ichcubegern
38.  21.35 redoxxy
39.  22.01 OwenB
40.  22.97 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  23.92 MattP98
42.  24.11 Logan
43.  24.55 VIBE_ZT
44.  24.63 VJW
45.  25.40 Antto Pitkänen
46.  26.43 João Vinicius
47.  28.09 Trig0n
48.  28.48 Ontricus
49.  29.80 weatherman223
50.  32.76 cubiversecube
51.  33.22 bennettstouder
52.  34.15 whatshisbucket
53.  37.78 Lvl9001Wizard
54.  44.64 Mike Hughey
55.  47.09 BleachedTurtle
56.  47.70 Lewis
57.  49.50 PingPongCuber
58.  53.79 Bubbagrub
59.  54.01 Alpha cuber
60.  55.56 Koen van Aller
61.  55.69 markdlei
62.  56.65 NathanaelCubes
63.  1:00.21 Billybong378
64.  1:06.73 UnknownCuber
65.  1:17.97 Zagros


*Skewb*(90)
1.  2.66 RileyN23
2.  2.89 asacuber
3.  2.96 JMHCubed


Spoiler



4.  3.08 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  3.09 BradyCubes08
6.  3.38 riz3ndrr
7.  3.47 johnstond
8.  3.53 MrKuba600
9.  3.63 [email protected]
10.  3.65 Nihahhat
11.  3.70 sascholeks
12.  3.95 Magdamini
13.  3.97 Ace Force 18
14.  4.03 Caleb Arnette
15.  4.16 Kylegadj
16.  4.29 u Cube
17.  4.32 tJardigradHe
18.  4.44 TipsterTrickster
19.  4.52 João Vinicius
20.  4.73 Rollercoasterben
21.  4.81 typo56
22.  4.83 Helmer Ewert
23.  5.00 PokeCubes
23.  5.00 Marcus Siu
25.  5.03 NathanaelCubes
26.  5.07 d2polld
27.  5.08 OriginalUsername
28.  5.09 parkertrager
29.  5.13 MCuber
30.  5.34 oliviervlcube
31.  5.42 trav1
32.  5.58 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  5.61 CubicOreo
34.  5.63 cuberkid10
35.  5.84 ichcubegern
36.  5.92 MattP98
36.  5.92 Parke187
38.  5.95 Alpha cuber
39.  5.97 BleachedTurtle
39.  5.97 leudcfa
41.  6.02 redoxxy
41.  6.02 Zeke Mackay
43.  6.13 Trig0n
44.  6.20 Kerry_Creech
45.  6.39 Ontricus
46.  6.59 AidanNoogie
47.  6.64 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  6.65 [email protected]
49.  6.71 V.Kochergin
50.  6.81 Shadowjockey
51.  6.97 savagecabbage1928
52.  7.12 Sub1Hour
53.  7.19 cubiversecube
54.  7.28 VIBE_ZT
55.  7.52 Logan
56.  7.71 mihnea3000
57.  7.72 YoniStrass
58.  8.15 2017LAMB06
59.  8.22 Alexis1011
60.  8.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
61.  8.67 whatshisbucket
62.  8.99 JC Cuber
63.  9.31 Cooki348
64.  9.65 swankfukinc
65.  9.71 M O
66.  10.06 MJCuber05
67.  10.27 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  10.59 Bubbagrub
69.  10.60 Billybong378
70.  10.77 Skittleskp
71.  10.83 Moreno van Rooijen
72.  10.87 ExultantCarn
73.  11.08 Cuz Red
74.  11.66 Lewis
75.  11.92 SpartanSailor
76.  12.25 TheCubingAddict980
77.  12.30 dschieses
77.  12.30 John Benwell
79.  12.39 Zagros
80.  12.86 xyzzy
81.  12.90 abunickabhi
82.  13.38 Mike Hughey
83.  13.73 dhafin
84.  13.99 Cubinwitdapizza
85.  14.98 Rocketcubing
86.  16.38 PingPongCuber
87.  16.40 Koen van Aller
88.  17.76 UnknownCuber
89.  18.20 Jonasrox09
90.  18.21 Casper A.


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  28.17 CubicOreo
2.  28.62 MrKuba600
3.  32.15 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  33.70 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  34.63 whatshisbucket
6.  35.33 ichcubegern
7.  37.94 TheCube4226
8.  38.70 Shadowjockey
9.  38.80 Logan
10.  42.81 Trig0n
11.  44.08 Sub1Hour
12.  44.11 PokeCubes
13.  50.88 Billybong378
14.  55.82 PingPongCuber
15.  57.73 João Vinicius
16.  59.98 Mike Hughey
17.  1:03.81 BleachedTurtle
18.  1:08.32 Rollercoasterben
19.  1:40.46 Koen van Aller


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:27.70 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  3:50.29 cuberkid10
3.  4:08.38 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:11.93 ichcubegern
5.  4:45.58 PokeCubes
6.  5:00.23 [email protected]
7.  5:21.08 CubicOreo
8.  5:27.85 TipsterTrickster
9.  5:39.23 BradyCubes08
10.  5:55.88 Ace Force 18
11.  6:07.45 Ontricus
12.  6:10.18 Zeke Mackay
13.  7:06.25 Rollercoasterben
14.  7:10.76 Sub1Hour
15.  7:17.90 xyzzy
16.  9:12.91 Mike Hughey
17.  9:51.64 Lewis
18.  10:15.02 Zagros
19.  11:26.89 JMHCubed


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  7.19 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.52 BradyCubes08
3.  9.92 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  10.09 Trig0n
5.  11.18 2017LAMB06
6.  13.18 V.Kochergin
7.  16.08 JakubDrobny
8.  17.00 Zeke Mackay
9.  17.15 u Cube
10.  18.17 xyzzy
11.  18.64 ichcubegern
12.  18.81 Helmer Ewert
13.  18.86 OriginalUsername
14.  19.59 Ace Force 18
15.  20.90 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  21.70 PingPongCuber
17.  22.79 [email protected]
18.  23.07 VIBE_ZT
19.  23.16 PokeCubes
20.  25.97 Billybong378
21.  29.71 cuber-26
22.  30.90 Mike Hughey
23.  33.06 Lewis
24.  34.01 swankfukinc
25.  36.58 sascholeks
26.  56.07 Skittleskp
27.  56.82 Koen van Aller
28.  57.77 Casper A.
29.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  24.21 Ontricus
2.  30.27 Zeke Mackay
3.  41.92 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.00 Billybong378
5.  46.30 Mike Hughey
6.  49.19 BleachedTurtle
7.  49.42 abunickabhi
8.  57.89 VIBE_ZT
9.  1:00.72 begiuli65
10.  1:05.40 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:12.45 Lewis
12.  1:41.61 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(199)
1.  1229 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  1096 PokeCubes
3.  1082 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1078 ichcubegern
5.  1013 typo56
6.  992 OriginalUsername
7.  987 tJardigradHe
8.  963 Shadowjockey
9.  957 MrKuba600
10.  925 [email protected]
11.  847 CubicOreo
12.  822 Zeke Mackay
13.  813 BradyCubes08
14.  798 Kerry_Creech
15.  794 João Vinicius
16.  778 MCuber
17.  769 cuber-26
18.  760 TipsterTrickster
19.  755 Ace Force 18
20.  740 AidanNoogie
21.  738 Ontricus
22.  721 riz3ndrr
23.  684 Magdamini
24.  678 Helmer Ewert
25.  664 wuque man
26.  634 2017LAMB06
26.  634 Cheng
28.  614 yjko
29.  610 Trig0n
30.  599 Sowrduk
31.  595 BradenTheMagician
32.  593 NathanaelCubes
33.  589 Cooki348
34.  587 leudcfa
35.  579 JakubDrobny
36.  563 Logan
36.  563 V.Kochergin
38.  552 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  552 RileyN23
40.  535 Nihahhat
41.  533 Rollercoasterben
42.  530 BleachedTurtle
43.  518 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  514 Mike Hughey
45.  504 Kylegadj
46.  502 whatshisbucket
47.  493 MattP98
48.  491 jihu1011
49.  483 xyzzy
50.  481 johnstond
51.  455 swankfukinc
52.  452 VJW
53.  447 Sub1Hour
54.  435 Dylan Swarts
54.  435 cubiversecube
56.  431 Cuz Red
57.  422 boroc226han
58.  420 Varun Mohanraj
59.  419 ExultantCarn
60.  405 [email protected]
61.  402 Alexis1011
62.  398 BiscutDNF
63.  393 trav1
64.  385 Pixaler
65.  384 redoxxy
66.  374 turtwig
66.  374 parkertrager
68.  372 Casper A.
69.  366 begiuli65
69.  366 Marcus Siu
71.  364 d2polld
72.  353 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  347 abunickabhi
74.  345 VIBE_ZT
75.  340 JoXCuber
76.  332 YoniStrass
77.  331 Parke187
78.  321 bilbo07
79.  317 weatherman223
80.  314 u Cube
81.  313 Keenan Johnson
82.  311 asacuber
83.  310 Glomnipotent
84.  308 Zagros
84.  308 mihnea3000
86.  307 Sameer Aggarwal
87.  305 Cuber2113
88.  302 TheNoobCuber
89.  289 TheCubingAddict980
90.  288 dhafin
91.  285 Emir Yusuf
92.  283 KingCobble29
93.  282 ican97
94.  277 SpeedCubeReview
95.  276 TheCube4226
96.  275 UnknownCanvas
96.  275 Moreno van Rooijen
98.  266 Legomanz
99.  263 Imran Rahman
100.  254 JC Cuber
101.  253 JMHCubed
101.  253 zhata
103.  252 Sean Hartman
104.  251 sascholeks
105.  246 fun at the joy
106.  239 OwenB
107.  237 Billybong378
107.  237 Cuberstache
109.  233 bennettstouder
110.  232 Zach Clark
111.  230 Koen van Aller
112.  227 Angry_Mob
113.  225 Lewis
114.  224 MegaminxMan
115.  223 Deri Nata Wijaya
116.  221 revaldoah
117.  215 Lvl9001Wizard
118.  201 oliviervlcube
119.  198 MatsBergsten
120.  186 John Benwell
121.  180 Alpha cuber
122.  173 PingPongCuber
123.  171 [email protected]
124.  170 speedcube.insta
125.  168 thecubingwizard
126.  167 yudo.r
127.  166 Keroma12
127.  166 One Wheel
129.  164 WoowyBaby
130.  162 JustinTimeCuber
131.  157 Immolated-Marmoset
132.  153 M O
132.  153 elimescube
134.  147 Caleb Arnette
135.  142 Petri Krzywacki
136.  141 Janav Gupta
137.  138 Skittleskp
138.  134 xpoes
139.  133 thatkid
140.  124 tacito
141.  123 blitey
142.  120 markdlei
142.  120 LambdaPi
144.  115 brad711
145.  112 [email protected]
146.  110 Coneman
147.  108 SpartanSailor
148.  107 jancsi02
149.  104 Aerospry
149.  104 kick
151.  103 Jacck
152.  97 Bubbagrub
153.  96 Pyra42
153.  96 skewber10
153.  96 Aadil- ali
156.  94 Fred Lang
157.  93 filipemtx
158.  91 Ghost Cuber
159.  90 CubingCrazy
160.  89 UnknownCuber
160.  89 SimonK
160.  89 OJ Cubing
160.  89 DesertWolf
164.  81 20luky3
164.  81 savagecabbage1928
164.  81 dschieses
167.  80 MJCuber05
168.  79 Aman Kamath
169.  62 xbrandationx
170.  61 John123
171.  53 Rocketcubing
171.  53 audiophile121
171.  53 toinou06cubing
174.  49 Jonasrox09
175.  47 dnguyen2204
176.  42 AdrianD
177.  41 Last Layer King
178.  36 Theo Leinad
178.  36 RyuKagamine
180.  35 Cubinwitdapizza
180.  35 MartinN13
182.  34 Underwatercuber
183.  32 lego303
183.  32 yovliporat
183.  32 bmxcraze5
186.  31 matt boeren
186.  31 Torch
188.  29 wearephamily1719
189.  28 capcubeing
190.  27 J6642
191.  25 Antto Pitkänen
192.  23 keebruce
193.  21 speedcuber342005
194.  20 Llewelys
195.  18 Kit Clement
196.  16 znay
197.  10 Reddy
198.  5 JailtonMendes
199.  4 dzhuli02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2019)

199 people enter the drawing this week - we didn't quite make it to 200 this week. So a little better chance for everyone this week. And the drawing gives us the number: 114.

That means our winner this week is *MegaminxMan!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

